# Odd wording on Coach Creeds



## akajulz

Hi all-  

  I have already read all of the Coach creed basics on the forum, but I still have a specific question.

  I have been seeing a lot of creeds that have the "sentence"-
"Variations are a characteristic."  It's a fractured sentence that doesn't completely make sense.  I am wondering if these bags are legit.

  It usually says something like "scars and veins are a characteristic of the hides", or something to that effect.

  If you do a search on Ebay for a Penelope F14685, you will find several with pictures of creeds worded like that.  And I found several other models of Coach bags with the same wording.  

  I do know that the F stands for factory bags.  And most of the bags I have seen with the odd sentence are the soft milled cowhide, and were made in China last year. 

   I know the Coach bags have been made in China for years, but I also so this wording on a bag made in Vietnam.  When did Coach start making bags in Vietnam?

 TIA


----------



## katev

akajulz said:


> Hi all-
> 
> I have already read all of the Coach creed basics on the forum, but I still have a specific question.
> 
> I have been seeing a lot of creeds that have the "sentence"-
> "Variations are a characteristic." It's a fractured sentence that doesn't completely make sense. I am wondering if these bags are legit.
> 
> It usually says something like "scars and veins are a characteristic of the hides", or something to that effect.
> 
> If you do a search on Ebay for a Penelope F14685, you will find several with pictures of creeds worded like that. And I found several other models of Coach bags with the same wording.
> 
> I do know that the F stands for factory bags. And most of the bags I have seen with the odd sentence are the soft milled cowhide, and were made in China last year.
> 
> I know the Coach bags have been made in China for years, but I also so this wording on a bag made in Vietnam. When did Coach start making bags in Vietnam?
> 
> TIA


 
It is an oddly structured sentence but I think the bags are genuine. But you should post your question under the Answers to Authenticy Questions thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/answers-to-authenticity-questions-94198.html

Here's an ebay link (NMA) with a clear pic of the creed:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-L...9943?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=bin1c1c0cdf57


----------



## Hyacinth

akajulz said:


> Hi all-
> 
> I have already read all of the Coach creed basics on the forum, but I still have a specific question.
> 
> I have been seeing a lot of creeds that have the "sentence"-
> "Variations are a characteristic."  It's a fractured sentence that doesn't completely make sense.  I am wondering if these bags are legit.
> 
> It usually says something like "scars and veins are a characteristic of the hides", or something to that effect.
> 
> If you do a search on Ebay for a Penelope F14685, you will find several with pictures of creeds worded like that.  And I found several other models of Coach bags with the same wording.
> 
> I do know that the F stands for factory bags.  And most of the bags I have seen with the odd sentence are the soft milled cowhide, and were made in China last year.
> 
> I know the Coach bags have been made in China for years, but I also so this wording on a bag made in Vietnam.  When did Coach start making bags in Vietnam?
> 
> TIA



Coach changes the wording of the creeds every few years. If you see a lot of creeds that say the same thing, that's a pretty good sign that the wording is normal for the time period the bag was made. Remember though that it DOESN'T prove that the bag is genuine. The "scars, scratches, veins and wrinkles" creed was found on older all-leather bags made before production switched to China.

Coach has been making bags in Vietnam for maybe two years.


----------



## akajulz

Thanks!

I knew about the authentication thread for individual items, but I didn't know there was a general question thread.

I will go peruse that thread now


----------



## LeOjo3

Hyacinth said:


> Coach changes the wording of the creeds every few years. If you see a lot of creeds that say the same thing, that's a pretty good sign that the wording is normal for the time period the bag was made. Remember though that it DOESN'T prove that the bag is genuine. The "scars, scratches, veins and wrinkles" creed was found on older all-leather bags made before production switched to China.
> 
> Coach has been making bags in Vietnam for maybe two years.



Sorry, I am new here.  So I am not sure if I am in the right spot.  I can't ask a question of my own because I am new, so not sure how I can get help with any answers.  But this question does relate to the topic of the Creed wording.  I am looking at the Coach Legacy 65th Anniversary Lily Shoulder Bag.  In the Creed on the bag in the link below, the last sentence does not make sense to me.  It seems there is a 'to' missing.  Then I found another bag where the Creed was also missing the 'to'.  I then found other bags that did have the 'to'.  So, I am not sure what is correct.  Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!

(Missing 'To' [11625]) https://poshmark.com/listing/COACH-...andbag-Beautiful-EUC-619a400902bcaf93a0ae34a3

(Same style & size, missing 'To') https://www.ebay.com/itm/2552537769...aultOrganicWeb&_trksid=p2563228.c101113.m2108

(Same style [11150], but the XL size, has the 'To')  https://www.ebay.com/itm/3736762760...eb&brand=Coach&_trksid=p2563228.c101113.m2108

(Different Legacy style, but has 'To')  https://www.ebay.com/itm/3929211690...aultOrganicWeb&_trksid=p2563228.c101113.m2108


----------



## Hyacinth

LeOjo3 said:


> Sorry, I am new here.  So I am not sure if I am in the right spot.  I can't ask a question of my own because I am new, so not sure how I can get help with any answers.  But this question does relate to the topic of the Creed wording.  I am looking at the Coach Legacy 65th Anniversary Lily Shoulder Bag.  In the Creed on the bag in the link below, the last sentence does not make sense to me.  It seems there is a 'to' missing.  Then I found another bag where the Creed was also missing the 'to'.  I then found other bags that did have the 'to'.  So, I am not sure what is correct.  Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!
> 
> (Missing 'To' [11625]) https://poshmark.com/listing/COACH-...andbag-Beautiful-EUC-619a400902bcaf93a0ae34a3
> 
> (Same style & size, missing 'To') https://www.ebay.com/itm/255253776921?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20200818142055&meid=bc5f9a4fcf794871989054f184a6ab57&pid=101113&rk=5&rkt=12&sd=373676276037&itm=255253776921&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2563228&algv=DefaultOrganicWeb&_trksid=p2563228.c101113.m2108
> 
> (Same style [11150], but the XL size, has the 'To')  https://www.ebay.com/itm/373676276037?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20200818142055&meid=a8fb296ce7b64b289080fa36eef3cdfc&pid=101113&rk=2&rkt=12&sd=392843541864&itm=373676276037&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2563228&algv=DefaultOrganicWeb&brand=Coach&_trksid=p2563228.c101113.m2108
> 
> (Different Legacy style, but has 'To')  https://www.ebay.com/itm/392921169096?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20200818142055&meid=84ca31f5d59742dd95d7ef1c09d3e22f&pid=101113&rk=9&rkt=12&sd=203108333906&itm=392921169096&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2563228&algv=DefaultOrganicWeb&_trksid=p2563228.c101113.m2108



You're basically asking if any of them are not authentic, so your question should really be posted in the Authenticate this Coach thread. I don't see any problems with any of them other than a missing word in the creed in one style. Coaches aren't perfect. Mistakes in the creed wording are rare but they *can* happen. If the same mistake only occurs in one specific style and only in examples made in the same plant, month and year, it's not a red flag.


----------

